# New wild-caught catfish, but what is it?



## kat (May 11, 2005)

I caught this in southeast Louisiana. The link goes to a pic and more info.

http://forums.aquariumhobbyist.com/view.php?id=16163,16163


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry, i don't know, but i must say you are lucky!! you might be able to try planetcatfish.com


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a tough one... Looks a little like a Dwarf Giraffe Catfish, but that's not it. I would research Louisiana wildlife and see if you can find any information about native catfish.

Or, The Old Salt could tell you. He knows everything...


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Where in louisiana are you from? Im from hamond!


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey, I'm from Bogalusa. Used to be Mandeville.


----------

